# (2) Fax Machines one line ??



## EE1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was wanting to setup dual fax machines on one line. Sounded simple, one downstairs just a send & receive, the one upstairs just a send but they will both share the same line. Realizing only one machine may transmit on the line at one time.

The problem is the upstaris send fax, sends the fax to downstairs even when you dial a number out. The origianal fax downstairs sends and receives fine. I am wondering if there is something wrong with having two faxes on one line (it is a VOI line)? Or is there something in fax settings that allows a fax machine to pickup another fax within a building. Similar to what a intercomm would be, say if it was a large building and they wanted to send memos over fax in house?

Like I said it sounded simple but now I am scratching my head. Also upstairs line tones out and operates a normal phone just fine..


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

My guess is that the downstairs fax is detecting and intercepting the out going fax 
(In other words, doing its job) try checking its settings and see if it has ring options available. If so, set it to ring 2 or 3 times before picking up. See if that resolves the issue.

Optionally, you could always put the upstairs fax on a different line. Since it's out going only, turn off the ringer and receiving functions.


----------

